# Adobe Flash Player 10 problem z instalacją

## KuteK

Witam!

Mam problem z flashem, sprawa ma się następująco: Musiałem zamaskować gałąź z flashem w wersji 11, ponieważ mój procesor nie obsługuje instrukcji SSE2. Przy emerge'u dostaje taki błąd, domyślam się, że nie może pobrać odpowiedniego pliku z linku powyżej bo go tam po prostu nie ma. Co zrobić w takiej sytuacji?

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18

>>> Downloading 'http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/10.3.183.18/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz'

--2012-10-09 18:13:29--  http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/10.3.183.18/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz

Resolving fpdownload.macromedia.com... 2.21.18.70

Connecting to fpdownload.macromedia.com|2.21.18.70|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2012-10-09 18:13:29 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'adobe-flash-10.3.183.18.i386.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18:

 * Fetch failed for 'www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18/temp/build.log'

```

----------

## Garrappachc

Po prostu usunęli paczkę z serwerów. Możesz albo próbować mergnąć jeszcze starszą wersję albo poszukać gdzieś tej paczki i wrzucić do DISTFILES.

----------

## Bialy

Miałem to samo (chyba z links).

Po 24 godzinach zadziałało - podejrzewam problem z replikacją.

----------

## KuteK

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Miałem to samo (chyba z links).
> 
> Po 24 godzinach zadziałało - podejrzewam problem z replikacją.

 

Niestety, nic się nie zmieniło.  :Sad: 

Starszej wersji chyba już nie ma, powinienem szukać paczki o nazwie "install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz" czy "adobe-flash-10.3.183.18.i386.tar.gz"?

----------

## lsdudi

!!! Couldn't download 'adobe-flash-10.3.183.18.i386.tar.gz'

sciagnij i wrzuc do /user/portage/distfiles

----------

## mikolajdrew

Miałem ten sam problem, ale po kilku dniach problemów wszystko wróciło do normy.

----------

